# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ DNS

## grousso

Καλημέρα σε όλους, ο ΟΤΕ κάνει κάποιες αλλαγές, ήρθε αυτό το μαιλ



Αγαπητέ πελάτη,

Στο πλαίσιο της συνεχούς βελτίωσης του τηλεπικοινωνιακού δικτύου στην χώρα μας, σας ενημερώνουμε ότι στο διάστημα από 23-27 Νοέμβριου ο Όμιλος ΟΤΕ προχωρά στην αναβάθμιση των υποδομών στην περιοχή σας, με στόχο την παροχή υπηρεσιών υψηλής ποιότητας.

Σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφές του δικτύου μας θα χρειαστεί να πραγματοποιηθούν αλλαγές στην παραμετροποίηση του τηλεφωνικού σας κέντρου, καθώς έχει εντοπιστεί ότι το "SIP Trunking" μεταξύ του CPE/PBX και του δικτύου ΟΤΕ πραγματοποιείται στατικά και όχι μέσω DNS resolving για το "ims.otenet.gr".

Αν ήδη χρησιμοποιείται DNS resolving στο PBX για το "SIP Trunking" ή δεν έχετε τηλεφωνικό κέντρο, τότε αγνοήστε τις παρακάτω οδηγίες.

- Θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσετε DNS (212.205.212.205, 195.170.0.1, 195.170.2.2) για το Registration/Proxy/Outbound Proxy.

(H προδιαγραφή είναι το PBX να υποστηρίζει DNS SRV).

-                      Το πεδίο "Contact:" κατά το Registration είναι της μορφής Ε.164number@IP-of-PBX (π.χ. Contact: +301234567890@192.168.1.1)

-  SIP Options : Απενεργοποίηση των SIP Options προς το Δίκτυο.

-  Codecs : Default / 1st priority codec G.711 (PCMA).

-                      Σε περίπτωση που το PBX έχει κάνει REGISTER στο Δίκτυο και υπάρχει αδυναμία κλήσεων (either Outbound or Inbound), παρακαλούμε προχωρήστε σε RESET του SIP-Trunk από την πλευρά του PBX

Για την απρόσκοπτη λειτουργία του τηλεφωνικού σας κέντρου οι αλλαγές θα πρέπει να γίνουν το συντομότερο δυνατό.



Ευχαριστούμε για τη συνεργασία και την κατανόησή σας.

Με εκτίμηση,

----------

